# Underworld 3: Rise of the Lycans



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

Monty Python

Looks Bad-Ass, i have always loved this franchise and its hybrid of costumes and special effects, + Werewolves are Win


----------



## Koi (Oct 29, 2008)

Neato, I'll probably see this, lol.  I liked the first one, what I saw of the second was okay, so I'll give the third a shot.


----------



## Grape (Oct 29, 2008)

This fails without Kate Beckinsale.

Dressed up in tight leather with fangs.

Nothin beats it.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 30, 2008)

It looks ok i suppose but i only like the Modern vampire films such as the first.. the second film sucked badly but i guess ill give this one a try.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

so a prequel ay


----------



## Bushin (Oct 30, 2008)

Mmmm... Lets hope this one does not fall into the same "end of the trilogy is crap" trap. I will go see it, if only to judge it for myself...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2008)

Will there be automatic pistols? That's all I need to know.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Will there be automatic pistols? That's all I need to know.



thats not possible 

its in the past


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, Lucian was not joking when he said Selene resembles Sonja. They're practically twins!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, I prefered the sequel to the first one.........bleh, I'm indifferent I guess.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well we already know how it's going to end.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been waiting for this. I like this whole series. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully it will redeem the series after the tragedy that was called "Underworld: Evolution"


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 31, 2008)

_Haha, well i actually preferred the second to the first movie. This looks good as a continuation of an average series though..._


----------



## Para (Oct 31, 2008)

Kate Beckinsale in leather was the only reason I even watched the first two  then again, I'm a bit of a sucker for anything remotely vampirey so I'll likely end up watching this


----------



## olaf (Oct 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Will there be automatic pistols? That's all I need to know.


no. but they'll have swords shooting shurikens 

when I heard that there will be 3rd underworld I though _"I can't imagine what would sequel to the second movie look like "_

but since I saw it's a prequel I'm more interested, and have higher hopes for this


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

they cant make a sequel lol at the end of evolution selene was pretty much haxxx


----------



## Para (Oct 31, 2008)

^ it's a prequel apparently.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

i know and im stating their reasons for that, a sequel wont really make sense, there isnt anyone strong enough now to match selene


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> they cant make a sequel lol at the end of evolution selene was pretty much haxxx



Hax? I agree she's pretty much the strongest one out there but how is she hax?


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

she's a day walker now


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

A day walker ain't exactly that hax.

But I lol'ed at the lycans' attempt to create the ultimate hybrid when all you gotta do is suck some Alexander's blood and wala, you even better than a hybrid.


----------



## Slayz (Oct 31, 2008)

Eye candy much?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

Madonna said:


> no. but they'll have swords shooting shurikens
> 
> when I heard that there will be 3rd underworld I though _"I can't imagine what would sequel to the second movie look like "_
> 
> but since I saw it's a prequel I'm more interested, and have higher hopes for this


 Swords shooting shurikens you say? I like the idea of sword-shooting shurkiens more. 

So it's a prequel? I didn't bother to read the fine print. Hell, I didn't bother reading the OP at all. I just replied to the title.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2008)

The first two movies were mediocre/bad.  Was a third one really necessary?

And when have you ever seen a good prequel?  Prequels fail more often than sequels.

Saw the trailer...at least Viktor will be a central character.  He's the best character from this franchise so far.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 2, 2008)

I had no idea they would make a third movie so this was great news. I loved the first two so I will absolutely see this one. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 2, 2008)

The first two films were pretty badass.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was never a fan of the Underworld movies, so I'll steer clear.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 9, 2008)

That's nice.

Just watched the trailer, looks most interesting.


----------



## Serp (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok so I went to the cinema to watch this yesterday. And I must say as a fan of the previous ones, this was my favorite by far. It gives Lucian more depth and insight into his past, shows how the war starts and actually has a good plot executed well. Sonja was just as badass as Selene and wearing equally as tight clothing. Viktor is also a very central character and he gets a chance to show his badass. It really had the slavery angle down quite feel, and made you feel for the Lycans. Overall I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't like the Underworld series. The characters are so dull and uninteresting. Plus that blue tone shit going on is annoying, add some more colors to the color pallete whoever the cinematographer is.


----------



## Serp (Jan 25, 2009)

In this one, the characters actually get a good enough development  mainly because it is full of back story, even the black guy Raze speaks!. The beginning scenes with Lucian reminded me of Leondias from 300. Personally this film doesn't even seem to fit in with the other underworld movies, its less modern gothic and medieval gothic which is better and I really liked it. The blue tone is not as intense as before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2009)

Er, Rukia, Viktor isn't the central character. Lucian is.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 25, 2009)

Eh..the movie was alright. Solid 5/10.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2009)

Movie was the best out the series, nothing is more epic then 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A Horde of Werewolves laying Siege to a castle!:WOW




Also Beware Viktor's Pimp hand For it is Strong


----------



## Major (Jan 26, 2009)

Forgot this movie was coming out ... I should go watch it now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2009)

Reviewed it. Check my sig.

Unfortunately, Im not a fan. But I also wasn't a fan of the series so.......


----------



## Aiolia (Jan 26, 2009)

I might go see this one  I've seen the previous ones as well.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 26, 2009)

This is definitely on my things to check out.

I still think underworld and Blade should make a movie together whether they are on the same side or against. I think it would be pretty bad ass.

But not the blade 3 with the cursing and stuff..he was kinda lame


----------



## Serp (Jan 26, 2009)

I def put before blade 3  and Viktor's pimp hand is indeed strong.


----------



## Major (Jan 27, 2009)

Weasel said:


> I might go see this one  I've seen the previous ones as well.


 There is enough in the story, to keep one interested at least, even though I'm not to keen on their presentation of the Vampires and Werewolves in it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2009)

Pαndorα said:


> There is enough in the story, to keep one interested at least, even though I'm not to keen on their presentation of the Vampires and Werewolves in it.



whys that?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> I def put before blade 3  and Viktor's pimp hand is indeed strong.



imagine the Reapers and the lycans working together. That'd be pretty badass.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2009)

the movie was awesome!!   

i loved every second of it!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2009)

It looks like I will have to go see this since there is going to be a fourth and I own the other two...I am still not sure.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

looooks awesome cant wait!!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2009)

wait theirs going to be a fourth?


----------

